# Bait



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Been lookin to restock the freezer for winter. Think these's will do just fine!



















Because when you find those, these guys find you.(23.4oz blue)









Since I was by myself the picture is kinda weak, for scale the blocks on the floor are 12" long. Just to make things more interesting I had to lip'em since I forgot my net. Love catchin those skippy's though, next time I bring the big cooler.

Sliprig


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Great jpb man. Good luck on the blue this winter. Lets see some pics!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

The fog was really bad, this is at 9am.








Stayed close to shore till 10:30 when the sun finally broke thru.









Some more fish



















Slip


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, you did nice today.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the cats & skips  I need to make it down that way again soon!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Truck, if you go somewhere where my 14 foot Bass Tracker could go, give me a call, I bet Jack & i would go too.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Sliprig those are some nice cats, I need to get out bad.


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

NICE! But are the pic's of diferent days? one pic has a net in it.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

The pictures are not in order.  The fog was so thick early I stayed close to the ramp. If you ever been on the Ohio in the fog you know what I mean. I have a healthy respect for barges. After the first couple of fish I figured I better get the net out of the suburban. Once the fog lifted, off I went.

Sliprig


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

That fog sure is fun


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeyefishingnut and myself stocked up a few dozen each of 8"-12" shad last week. I rebagged my stock with 3 shad per bag and am ready for spring cattin now.

Hope to make a trip for skipjack herring before spring too.

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott PM sent.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon..PM received and replied...THANK YOU very very much!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice picture, nuttin like river valley fog! You don't know if your coming or going.


----------

